
Building a new smart home system – need input - joshdotai
We are working on building a new home automation system for smart devices and are doing some research into the industry. I&#x27;ve created a quick survey in Google docs and would love to get some feedback from you. The whole survey should take less than a minute.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1jdXmeLIHQaPc63q1SzPl_Hj5H90avzbd3OBE-hBPboM&#x2F;viewform?usp=send_form<p>Thanks!
======
sandworm101
Boooo... Market research is one thing, hunting out millionaires is another.

What is your net yearly household income?

What is the value of your primary residence?

What type of phone do you have?

Do you own or do you plan to buy (within the next year) a Tesla?

Who lives in your home?

How old are you?

Please indicate your gender (only two options)

~~~
brudgers
When a submission evokes a strong negative reaction or doesn't seem to
contribute to HN, it may be best to just flag it.

